# Help, our wheelbarrow died



## Jack Straw (Feb 11, 2013)

I have patched up the old wheelbarrow several times and I probably could fix it again, but the wood frame is rotten. We mainly use it to move wood from the shed to the house and my wife uses it for gardening. I would like to replace it, but I am not sure what to get. We have a 2 wheeled wheelbarrow at work and I am not impressed with that. We could get a 4 wheeled cart but our indoor storage is limited. I plow snow between the woodshed and house and the lawn gets pretty rough so we need an all terrain type cart. What do you suggest?


----------



## Thistle (Feb 11, 2013)

Get a 6 cubic feet contractors wheelbarrow w/ deep heavy gauge steel tub.Can be found sometimes for $50 or a bit less.Those ones with thick plastic tubs may be lighter & rustproof,but they can crack easily in cold temps & when sudden heavy loads like crushed stone or broken concrete are dumped into them.Plus its not advised to let cut off pieces of hot rebar or other steel land in them.Dont ask me how I know this....


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Feb 11, 2013)

Alternative use for your old wheelbarrow: convert to outdoor wood boiler


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

Those 4 wheel yard carts are a PITA if you ask me.  I'd stick with a single wheel 6 ft3 wheelbarrow.  Mine is poly and has been very durable.  I'm not a fan of the 2-wheel-barrows either.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 11, 2013)

They sell new handles at the hardware store for pretty cheap.

The plastic tub one I have has held up fine to wood getting loaded in at -20*. Granted I don't throw it in from 30ft away either.... but yeah, it doesn't work well as a welding table... found that out too. 

I like the 2 wheeler units.  The farm where I cut my wood has one and if the horse ladies aren't loading it with horse chit I try and grab it to truck the logs from the wood pile to my splitter vs using my one wheeler.


----------



## basod (Feb 11, 2013)

Have to agree with the poly cart issues - not only can they crack but also tend to flex under heavy loads.

Spend the extra money for the long term option - steel handles and never flat tire, always hated a wheelbarrow with a flat when you need to use it


----------



## Como (Feb 11, 2013)

Harbor Freight firewood cart, get replacement sold inner tubes.


----------



## Scols (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont care for the plastic ones. I find them hard to control with a heavy load because the tub flexes as you turn and manuver.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 11, 2013)

I am leaning towards replacing the handles, the tub and tire are in good shape.


----------



## zzr7ky (Feb 11, 2013)

I replaced handles.  I bought new carriage bolts (grade 5) and cut the old ones off.  Made for a quick easy job.  Well worth it.

If not I agree w/Thistle.  I needed a smaller one for my daughters and found one on Craig's List but it took a while.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 11, 2013)

Where did you guys buy handles? I couldn't find any and did a terrible home-made job by splitting a 2x4.

TE


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 11, 2013)

Lowe's and Home Depot have wheelbarrow handles mixed in with the rakes and shovels.


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

Unless you turn green when you are angry, a set of wood replacement handles should be plenty strong...I wouldn't mess with steel ones unless the price is the same or that's all you can find.


----------



## Augie (Feb 11, 2013)

2x3 Stock and a few deck screws and mine will last for another 15 years, Neighbor gave it to me when they moved, replaced the front tire and Ive been using it for 3 years already, they said they had it for 15 before I got it....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandw...s/p/36__500-Large-Gardener-s-Supply-Cart.html


We've had ours for about 35 years now and used it a lot. Works really nice for getting wood to the house too. I figured we'd have to replace it long ago but it still has even the original wood. Only thing we've ever done to it is oil the wheels. Wife also uses it a lot so you know it is easy to handle.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I am going to buck the trend. I bought the 4 wheeled plastic cart from Tractor Supply with a load capacity of 1,400 pounds. The large wheels work great and I love not having to worry about balancing the thing. I would have to guess that it has moved about 4 cords of wood so far this season and I have no complaints. It even has the ability to attach to my ZTR or another tractor with a hitch, but I have a larger cart that I use on my ZTR. Have taken the cart to a couple job sites and it was great. I also use it to haul wood into the basement because it is 26" across and it fits through the door.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/groundwork-reg-heavy-duty-dump-cart-1-400-lb-capacity-1006411

Prior to the cart, I was using my dad's 25+ year old wheelbarrow that is made for carrying bricks and blocks. It looks like the last one on this webpage, but it was all wood, not metal:

http://www.mossbarrows.com.au/


----------



## bogydave (Feb 11, 2013)

Replace the handles. 
Get a sled for winter / snow use
or
put in a paver brick trail,  from the woodshed to the house. (level with the yard so you can mow over it )


----------



## Fins59 (Feb 12, 2013)

A supporter of 2-wheel wheel barrows.
A few years ago I bought a 2-wheel wheel barrow, minus the tub.  My son (works with metal) constructed a rack from 3/4" black pipe and attached it to the wheel barrow frame.  The rack is 4' feet long. The front of the rack extends 2' feet in front of the wheels.  The racks height is 2' feet.  This thing is so well balanced that when loaded  you can pick  it up and push it with one hand (on good ground of course).  I cut my wood 24" long so there is a good load on that cart.  I just brought a load in and there's a crusty 1" snow layer on path so a liitle more difficult.  Have to get out my little plow.

With this size rack (full of wood) built on a 1-wheel wheel barrow, it would be difficult, heavy, and tippy trying to bring in a big load.  My distance from wood rows to house is about 300 feet.

I like the open rack concept rather than the tub because of drying.  In my case my wood is damp and cold from being outside and I wheel my full cart of wood into my upper ground level wood room through a 3' foot sliding door and park it next to my wood burner.  In my case I don't unload the cart. I have one of the two heat pipes blowing hot air onto the (open air) wood rack wheel barrow.  If wood was in a tub, the bottom peices would take forever to dry.  (been there, done that).
   The pieces on top are dry and ready to burn in about 10 minutes.  When you're burning 24/7 you try and find the easiest, less hassle, way of doing it.
One of these days I will post a picture of this 2-wheel wood hauler.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I have patched up the old wheelbarrow several times and I probably could fix it again, but the wood frame is rotten. We mainly use it to move wood from the shed to the house and my wife uses it for gardening. I would like to replace it, but I am not sure what to get. We have a 2 wheeled wheelbarrow at work and I am not impressed with that. We could get a 4 wheeled cart but our indoor storage is limited. I plow snow between the woodshed and house and the lawn gets pretty rough so we need an all terrain type cart. What do you suggest?


 
 I have a ag-fab landscapers cart 14 Cu ft /400 lbs cap .Its got 26"  bike type wheels (2) and will roll through several inches of snow .Balance the load & a small child could move it .They are a bit Pricey but this guy won"t touch a wheelbarrow any more


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 12, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandw...s/p/36__500-Large-Gardener-s-Supply-Cart.html
> 
> 
> We've had ours for about 35 years now and used it a lot. Works really nice for getting wood to the house too. I figured we'd have to replace it long ago but it still has even the original wood. Only thing we've ever done to it is oil the wheels. Wife also uses it a lot so you know it is easy to handle.


 
This is what I have tho different co. .These are great arn't they !


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> I have a ag-fab landscapers cart 14 Cu ft /400 lbs cap .Its got 26" bike type wheels (2) and will roll through several inches of snow .Balance the load & a small child could move it .They are a bit Pricey but this guy won"t touch a wheelbarrow any more


 
Those look great, but it's very muddy at my place and I am afraid those skinny tires would be a problem.


----------



## Dix (Feb 12, 2013)

I love "dually" wheel barrrows. And yes, we have them at the barn for manure, etc.

The dual wheels are alot more stable when hauling wood, etc.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Those look great, but it's very muddy at my place and I am afraid those skinny tires would be a problem.


 
If you could only see my yard   you would not say that . They are mountain bike tires


----------



## mithesaint (Feb 12, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, I am going to buck the trend. I bought the 4 wheeled plastic cart from Tractor Supply with a load capacity of 1,400 pounds. The large wheels work great and I love not having to worry about balancing the thing. I would have to guess that it has moved about 4 cords of wood so far this season and I have no complaints. It even has the ability to attach to my ZTR or another tractor with a hitch, but I have a larger cart that I use on my ZTR. Have taken the cart to a couple job sites and it was great. I also use it to haul wood into the basement because it is 26" across and it fits through the door.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/groundwork-reg-heavy-duty-dump-cart-1-400-lb-capacity-1006411
> 
> ...


 
I have the same cart, and use it to haul wood pellets from my shed to my house.  I've carried 400 lbs of pellets at once, and was able to easily pull it uphill on a side walk.  It also hooks to my garden tractor if I want to move something farther than easy walking distance.  Only one year of use so far, so not sure on long term durability yet.  Happy with it so far though.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

We have one of these Fort brand wheelbarrows http://www.tufx-fort.com/wheelbarrows/pe100/ :





Seen the highway paving guys using one at the time we were shopping and figured that if the highway guys couldnt kill it, neither could we! That was 10 years ago, and its still going strong. I should point out we live in a salt air environment and the wheelbarrow lives outside too.

That said, I think the next one will be a two-wheeler. Fort makes one, and if it's as good as the one above, Id have no issues buying it. http://www.tufx-fort.com/wheelbarrows/px162/


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2013)

zzr7ky said:


> I replaced handles. I bought new carriage bolts (grade 5) and cut the old ones off. Made for a quick easy job. Well worth it.


 
I'd recommend removing those grade 5 bolts and replacing with common grade, while you can still turn'em.  Imagine trying to cut those rusted grade 5 bolts out when you need to replace the handles the next time!


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 25, 2013)

I finally replaced the handle, $14 at TSC. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sisu (Feb 25, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> We have one of these Fort brand wheelbarrows http://www.tufx-fort.com/wheelbarrows/pe100/ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a green Fort wheelbarrow that I have used for moving firewood for about four years now.  It is strong and extremely light-weight.  I fill it full with firewood; mind you, I place the wood in with care and don't throw it.   It is still going strong.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 7, 2013)

Just bought our 2nd one of these at Home Depot. Fantastic, heavy duty, light weight and handles very well.
Made by Rubber Maid Commercial products for about $140


----------



## nate379 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know what "common grade" is but the only thing I use on stuff is either grade 5 or 8. If it rusts on oh well, quick buzz with a grinder will take care of that.



Joful said:


> I'd recommend removing those grade 5 bolts and replacing with common grade, while you can still turn'em. Imagine trying to cut those rusted grade 5 bolts out when you need to replace the handles the next time!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 7, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I don't know what "common grade" is but the only thing I use on stuff is either grade 5 or 8. If it rusts on oh well, quick buzz with a grinder will take care of that.


I would imagine Alaska weather calls for planning on replacing parts, how easily can you repair what you buy because the weather is going to wreck havoc with whatever you have?


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 7, 2013)

Grade 2 = common hardware fastener grade.

Sometimes I don't want to use a hardened Grade 5 or 8.  Grade 2 can actually protect some materials and equipment better than the extra hardened grades because it will shear before the joined pieces of metal rip under excess stress (or before a drive axle twists under excess stress).


----------



## nate379 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have no idea what your asking me!  Most of my junk I store indoors or covered.



ArsenalDon said:


> I would imagine Alaska weather calls for planning on replacing parts, how easily can you repair what you buy because the weather is going to wreck havoc with whatever you have?


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 7, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Grade 2 = common hardware fastener grade.
> 
> Sometimes I don't want to use a hardened Grade 5 or 8. Grade 2 can actually protect some materials and equipment better than the extra hardened grades because it will shear before the joined pieces of metal rip under excess stress (or before a drive axle twists under excess stress).


Good to know...thanks


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 7, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I have no idea what your asking me! Most of my junk I store indoors or covered.


was not really a question. just a comment on that fact that more severe weather calls for better planning on what you buy and how you prepare....should not have had the question mark at the end of the statement, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2013)

ArsenalDon said:


> Just bought our 2nd one of these at Home Depot. Fantastic, heavy duty, light weight and handles very well.
> Made by Rubber Maid Commercial products for about $140


 
Being a RubberMaid commercial product, I'm sure it's well-built, but I find those two-wheeled carts to be far more frustration than they're worth.  I can get into and around much tighter spaces with my regular one-wheeled wheelbarrow, and never had so much trouble balancing that I saw any need for a second wheel.


----------



## JoeyD (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/RCP5642BLA-Big-Wheel-Utility-Cart/dp/B001SJEDO6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1365428110&sr=8-3&keywords=rubbermaid wheelbarrow

I've had one of these for over 15 years and only had to replace the tires once. It is made by Rubbermaid. My wife can use it with out any problem. Last fall I did buy a John Deere lawn cart for my tractor and the wheel borrow hasn't moved much since.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 8, 2013)

JoeyD said:


> Last fall I did buy a John Deere lawn cart for my tractor and the wheel borrow hasn't moved much since.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 9, 2013)

Joful said:


> Being a RubberMaid commercial product, I'm sure it's well-built, but I find those two-wheeled carts to be far more frustration than they're worth. I can get into and around much tighter spaces with my regular one-wheeled wheelbarrow, and never had so much trouble balancing that I saw any need for a second wheel.


For me it is fine and for my wife it is genius. Try having your wife push around a wheel barrow filled with rocks....one with one wheel one with 2 wheels and ask her which one she likes better. Happy wife, Happy life.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 9, 2013)

Good point, and good for you! I'm not sure if my wife is even aware that we own a wheelbarrow, let alone how many wheels it has.


----------

